# Gainesville, FL. ASA Pictures



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

If anyone's interested, i've got some pic's of the Gainesville shoot. Met and made some new friends down there. Jason Myers and his Mother, Micheal Hinton and his girlfriend, Dan Farmer, etc. That's what these ASA's are all about, fun shooting and meeting new friends.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

more!!!


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

And more!!!


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

more and more


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

you guessed it.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

few more.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

3 days worth. Team Shoot, Simms, Tournament.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

more!!!


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Dang!!!


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

pic's!!!


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

:mg::wink::mg:


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

yes there's more.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## dabishop_57 (Jun 22, 2007)

Great lookin pics!!


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

:wink: I can't believe my little "Felena" let someone else besides me hold her. She usually bites. This is Micheal's girlfriend "Sue" holding Felena and Jason's mom Ms. Terri Myers.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Bottom left picture is me with, TheSpoiler, SpeedFreak and MartinAngle, GirlsHunt2 on camera, heading toward the parking lot after a rough 3 day's of shooting. Thanks Dee and Marcia Falks, and everyone else for another well organized and fun event.


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

Hey D, maybe next time we can meet you on the way in instead of out so we can hang out and BS a little. It was a nice weekend for the shoot if you lived through the freezing temps on Sat. morning but it was time to find some food at the end of Sunday! We got to meet several ATer's down there, and a lot of new people that I hope to see at the next shoots. See ya'll in Miss!


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

speedfreak said:


> Hey D, maybe next time we can meet you on the way in instead of out so we can hang out and BS a little. It was a nice weekend for the shoot if you lived through the freezing temps on Sat. morning but it was time to find some food at the end of Sunday! We got to meet several ATer's down there, and a lot of new people that I hope to see at the next shoots. See ya'll in Miss!


Beings that i'am part Polar Bear i loved those early morning temps and you were'nt hardly kidding about that walk out and finding some food. I think i'am going to get one of those hovarounds, that was alot of walking. And yeah, we'll hook up, but Miss is not a definite, i'll know soon.


----------



## jlone (May 29, 2006)

nice pics 
but none of me LOL
i shot same course was lots fun


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm in the one that everyone is waiting to get on the range sunday...:mg:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

nice pictures thanks


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

3dbowmaster said:


> I'm in the one that everyone is waiting to get on the range sunday...:mg:


That long wait was kinda crazy, was'nt it.


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey DB i was looking at the scores from Fl. and wanted to say congrats to you for some fine shooting. Of course if you had been shooting a HOYT you would have placed even higher. J/K :wink:


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Tn10point said:


> Hey DB i was looking at the scores from Fl. and wanted to say congrats to you for some fine shooting. Of course if you had been shooting a HOYT you would have placed even higher. J/K :wink:


OOOOO!!! Yuk, if i'd been shooting a hoyt i would'nt have placed at all, cause i would have been to :embarres: embarrassed :embarres: to be seen in public with one.:icon_1_lol: "GO MATHEWS DRENALIN" :jksign: :set1_draught2:


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

DBiggers said:


> OOOOO!!! Yuk, if i'd been shooting a hoyt i would'nt have placed at all, cause i would have been to :embarres: embarrassed :embarres: to be seen in public with one.:icon_1_lol: "GO MATHEWS DRENALIN" :jksign: :set1_draught2:


OWWW man, DB why you gotta go talkin' like that?!:sad: Here I was saying next we should have a sit down BS session but now you gotta talk up mathews. Ahh well so much for first impressions. (and he seemed like such a nice young lad...)


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

speedfreak said:


> OWWW man, DB why you gotta go talkin' like that?!:sad: Here I was saying next we should have a sit down BS session but now you gotta talk up mathews. Ahh well so much for first impressions. (and he seemed like such a nice young lad...)


It's all good, just an inside joke with one of the local shooters here in Morristown. We got one local archery shop that's connected with our club and the shop deal's in hoyt's. Therefore they give me a hard time everytime i walk through the door. Ya'll feel free to move up in social stature and start shooting a Mathews, anytme you like.:wink: :lol3:


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

Dude I want my scores to go up not down!:wink: I used to get a lot of crap around here for shooting a Hoyt when all the other guys (and I mean ALL) shot mathews but that was a couple years ago before I tried anything competitive. I know what being the blacksheep is; I still have to go out of town to find anybody else that shoots a good bow.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

DBiggers said:


> That long wait was kinda crazy, was'nt it.


Yep...... I get more tired waiting than actually shooting..


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks for posting the great pics!


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

speedfreak said:


> Dude I want my scores to go up not down!:wink: I used to get a lot of crap around here for shooting a Hoyt when all the other guys (and I mean ALL) shot mathews but that was a couple years ago before I tried anything competitive. I know what being the blacksheep is; I still have to go out of town to find anybody else that shoots a good bow.


How'd your girl end up shooting a Martin bow, other than the fact she should be one of the Martin girls. :wink: My fiancee, Mitzi started off 1 1/2 years ago with a Hoyt PowerTec, and she loves to hunt with it. But she quickly learned that the Drenalin was a whole lot more accurate and forgiving. Check out the simm's scores for the womens open class and see what she did on her very first ASA shoot ever. When she gets her yardage guessing better then she's going to compete in the main shoots. Here in morristown at our local shoots, you see more Mathews bows, with Hoyt's running a very close 2nd and Bowtech's 3rd, but very few. Its so funny, i can remember 15 years ago if you did'nt shoot a High Country bow with an overdraw, shooting 23 inch arrows and pulling 85 to 90 pounds, then you were'nt s#@t. Makes me wonder what they'll be shooting 15 years from now.


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

DBiggers said:


> How'd your girl end up shooting a Martin bow, other than the fact she should be one of the Martin girls. :wink: My fiancee, Mitzi started off 1 1/2 years ago with a Hoyt PowerTec, and she loves to hunt with it. But she quickly learned that the Drenalin was a whole lot more accurate and forgiving. Check out the simm's scores for the womens open class and see what she did on her very first ASA shoot ever. When she gets her yardage guessing better then she's going to compete in the main shoots. Here in morristown at our local shoots, you see more Mathews bows, with Hoyt's running a very close 2nd and Bowtech's 3rd, but very few. Its so funny, i can remember 15 years ago if you did'nt shoot a High Country bow with an overdraw, shooting 23 inch arrows and pulling 85 to 90 pounds, then you were'nt s#@t. Makes me wonder what they'll be shooting 15 years from now.


At the time, we wasnt sure if I was going to like shooting or not so we wanted something to fit me for a good price. And Martin had it, and I love that little bow even if it doesnt get the best speed, it is very forgiving. I decided then I wanted to stick with Martin and later try to get on the staff team. I guess we will see what the future brings whether or not I stay with them or not.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Martin Angel said:


> At the time, we wasnt sure if I was going to like shooting or not so we wanted something to fit me for a good price. And Martin had it, and I love that little bow even if it doesnt get the best speed, it is very forgiving. I decided then I wanted to stick with Martin and later try to get on the staff team. I guess we will see what the future brings whether or not I stay with them or not.


Well don't change bows or you'll have to change your user name, and we can't have that. :lol3: If something happens and we can't make it to Miss, will you and speedy be at Metrop, IL. & Lond, KY.??? I know ya'll be at both Georgia's. Those are the ones we'll be hitting, Texas is just to far.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

nice pics looks like fun


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> nice pics looks like fun


Thank You and it is. :beer:


----------

